# Show news- Waxstock 2021



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The main sponsor lineup is finalised for Waxstock.

Please welcome the full team: Dodo Juice, Clean And Shiny, Flex Tools, The Rag Company, Soft99 and Honey COMBination


----------

